# Sadie's not feeling well =(



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I thought it was weird when I came home from work...there was no doggie to greet me!! So, when I called for Sadie she came walking down the stairs and when I went to pick her up, she yelped!!  I thought maybe she hurt her leg when jumping off the bed so I made her walk around but her leg looked fine. I gave her a greenie to see if she would eat it and she just dropped it on the floor. I knew something was wrong! I took her to see daddy and he took xrays and she a lot of poop in her tummy so right when he took her out she had a huge poop. But, she's still having tummy pains so Daddy's going to take a couple more xrays today. Keep your fingers crossed that it's nothing more than a little constipation!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww poor Sadie fingers crossed she's ok


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh no! sadie you better feel good soon! we can't have a top model not up to par!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope sadie 's feeling well soon !!

kisses nat


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww poor Sadie, I hope shes feeling better soon.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm sure Sadie will be just fine. Get well soon from Vicky and Zola :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Feel better, Sadie! I hate to hear that you don't feel good! Bosco and Lola are willing to share their favorite squeekie with you if you will just get better!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh keep us updated, I hate to hear Sadie isn't feeling well, she's such a doll. Absolutely one of my very favorites.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Sadie :sad4: is not feeling well. I know mommy and daddy will take great care of you :thumbup: . We all send get well hugs and kisses 
XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Feel better soon Sadie! Annabelle, Cody and Callie send hugs!


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope Sadie is feeling better. Let us know how she's doing, can't wait for an update!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Get well soon little princess , let us know when you have any news :wave:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Poor little Sadie!! I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor sadiekins!! Get better, just let all that poopy out :? 

Hugs from Kemo and Bindi


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

get well soon sadie


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

OH NO NOT SADIE!!  I hope she is feeling better soon and I hope its nothing more she will be in my puppy prayers


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor little Sadie girl!! Hope it is just a simple case of "constipation". She will probably be her happy sweet self by tomorrow!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh! Hope you feel better Sadie girl!!!! Molly and I send hugs!! **HUGS**


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

get well sadie from vicki + jacob+britney+paris+tyke+patch+rio


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

poor Sadie. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Get well soon Sadie....Bella sends a big, but gentle , hug !


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww - poor Sadie  I'm sure daddy will take good care of you. Get better soon. {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww, poor Sadie girl. I know mommy and daddy and Ritzy will take such good care of you. Please feel all better very soon, okay honey?


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww sweet little Sadie... we hope that you are feeling better soon...


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the warm wishes! We really appreciate it! I think Sadie is feeling a little better. I think she ate today. Daddy took blood and is sending it to the lab for testing. I'm crossing my fingers that it comes back okay. I'll have Nate check in with everyone when I get home. It's 8pm and I'm still at work!!! :evil:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope everything is okay Kristin!! :hello2:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poor Sadie, Poppy sends kisses and hugs and so does her Mummy!  :wave:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Sadie you poor little muffin, hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh No I've hardly been on here for 2 days either. I hope Sadie is feeling better.  We know for sure she will get great care from mom and dad


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OH NO!! I hope there is nothing really wrong with her  I am dying over here waiting for outcome!!! I hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Any update on Sadie :?:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope she is ok - and i am sure she will return to her old self in no time at all! :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yay!! Sadie's bloodwork came back fine. I think she just had a tummy ache because she had to go poop! Phew!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Bloodwork was fine, high alkaline phosphate and glucose, but most likely GI upset/stress related. Urine was kind of "sedimenty" so I sent in a UA and will hear back tommorow!

Sadie is back to being herself after some TLC and withholding food until her colon and large intestine were empty. Phew!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so glad Sadie is feeling much better. I know mom and dad are really relieved too. Yippee!!! Hugs and kisses to Sadie - and let's not forget Ritz too. Great news.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better. 
I hate it when that happens!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

glad to hear she is better!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Yay for Sadie!!! :wave: Man, I just couldn't handle it if it had been anything serious. So glad she's okay.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

yeah gald to hear you are better Sadie :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Sadie I am glad you are feeling better...


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

whewwwwww I am so happy!!!  CONGRADULATIONS SADIE ON YOUR POOP :cheers: 

(Yes that sounds kinda odd I know) :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Very glad to hear Sadie is ok. She's such a little angel.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

yay Sadie is ok.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Im so glad that Sadie is better. Im glad she is in the best hands.
XOXO Kay & Roxy


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so glad that Sadie is O.K! It is such a worry when our babies are not feeling well.....just glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

So glad Sadie's feeling fine!!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! Sadie's back to her normal self now!! She says thanks to everyone for thinking about her...it helped her get well!


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Sadie's better! HOORAY! Tiny was worried  Very happy that all is well!

T.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Tina! Thanks for your concern Sadie and Ritz say hi to Tiny!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad sadie is feeling better :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Pleased to hear Sadies better


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

oh please keep us updated get well sadie


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

I haven't been on for a couple days and just read this post--I'm glad Sadie is O.K.  Best Wishes


----------

